# DROID DNA In My Hands



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

A few days back HTC was wonderful enough to give me a DROID DNA to play with. So far I have to say this device is close to perfect! It is unbelievably fast and responsive. The battery is meeting my demand so far and giving my 14+ hours all with 4G on 100% of the time. the battery is not removable so you have to hold the power for over 10 seconds to do a "battery pull" reset. Good news, in trying this I noticed that it is an S-off device. I am hoping that HTC is shipping them like this. I was told that I have a standard retail production model. I'm waiting on a response to see if this is going to be the way it will ship. I cant wait to see what kind of ROMs got maid for this monster.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm wanting to get this phone, but 16gb/no sd/2020mah battery/non-removable battery are really holding me back. Along with the fact that it will probably ship with S-ON


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> I'm wanting to get this phone, but 16gb/no sd/2020mah battery/non-removable battery are really holding me back. Along with the fact that it will probably ship with S-ON


I agree with you on the storage issue, but the battery is great so far.

Sent from my DROID DNA


----------



## schadenfreude (Jun 30, 2011)

Can you post a screen shot with your battery life?


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

I can confirm great battery life. And I just posted an unsecured kernel in the dev section.

I will post how to root shortly. It's no walk in the park, but hey, they phone isn't even out yet.

D

.


----------



## jodeci888 (Jul 4, 2012)

ApexPredation said:


> I agree with you on the storage issue, but the battery is great so far.
> 
> Sent from my DROID DNA


go to phonedog.com and watch there review, there is a point when someone asks about a 32gb and the guy from HTC slipped a lil and said right now they are releasing only the 16gb.... I have a feeling that a 32gb real quick.


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

jodeci888 said:


> go to phonedog.com and watch there review, there is a point when someone asks about a 32gb and the guy from HTC slipped a lil and said right now they are releasing only the 16gb.... I have a feeling that a 32gb real quick.


 I'm sure there will be a 32gb or 64gb out real soon

Sent from my DROID DNA


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

schadenfreude said:


> Can you post a screen shot with your battery life?


 I'll do a normal use test tomorrow and post a shot. I was messing with settings today and it only showed only 3 hours at 26% and I took it off the charge at 7 this morning.

Sent from my DROID DNA


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

Just got a reply... They will ship S-ON. :-( Although it's probably better, to keep from having to deal a bunch of bricks.

Sent from my DROID DNA


----------



## jodeci888 (Jul 4, 2012)

ApexPredation said:


> I'm sure there will be a 32gb or 64gb out real soon
> 
> Sent from my DROID DNA


Thanks for the reply..... thats why I'm gonna play with one next week and then wait till the end of the year. Quick question what is the deal with "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]S-ON" (I'm a lil new to ROMs, I'm used to the Nexus). Thanks[/background]


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

jodeci888 said:


> Thanks for the reply..... thats why I'm gonna play with one next week and then wait till the end of the year. Quick question what is the deal with "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]S-ON" (I'm a lil new to ROMs, I'm used to the Nexus). Thanks[/background]


http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/what-is-s-off-how-to-gain-it-on-htc-android-phones-with-unrevoked-forever/


----------



## Nocley (Oct 9, 2011)

Definitely like that battery life. What was the usage? Was it just sitting there in 4g, or was it on/off texting, light browsing? Screen on time?


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

Nocley said:


> Definitely like that battery life. What was the usage? Was it just sitting there in 4g, or was it on/off texting, light browsing? Screen on time?


It was just normal use, browsing, texting, several photos, a few short games like words with friends, reading blogs, showing the phone off... I don't have any screen on times, that doesn't show in the settings anymore. But I'll post a screen shot later today of my above normal use. I have had the screen on for a couple of hours already.

A side note: this device runs very cool. My Rezound was a furnace set to full blast.

Sent from my DROID DNA


----------



## Nocley (Oct 9, 2011)

Great to hear. I was about to pass based on the specs (mostly the small battery), but that screen is damn nice. And it running cool is a definite plus.

Edit: Another simple question - any issue with tethering apps? I know I've had issues with the underlying wpa_supplicant and what not in recent phones, hopefully that's not an issue.


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nocley said:


> Great to hear. I was about to pass based on the specs (mostly the small battery), but that screen is damn nice. And it running cool is a definite plus.
> 
> Edit: Another simple question - any issue with tethering apps? I know I've had issues with the underlying wpa_supplicant and what not in recent phones, hopefully that's not an issue.


I haven't tried any yet, but I will later. My biggest issue was rooting it without recovery. Now we have two recoveries so life is easier.

D

.


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

Nocley said:


> Another simple question - any issue with tethering apps? I know I've had issues with the underlying wpa_supplicant and what not in recent phones, hopefully that's not an issue.


I just tried FoxFi and all it does is call up the stock WiFi tether message to subscribe. 
Sent from my DROID DNA


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

This was/is fun





Sent from my DROID DNA


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

ApexPredation said:


> I just tried FoxFi and all it does is call up the stock WiFi tether message to subscribe.
> Sent from my DROID DNA


isn't fox-fi more for moto phones that's not rooted??

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonesin (Jul 19, 2011)

ApexPredation said:


> I just tried FoxFi and all it does is call up the stock WiFi tether message to subscribe.
> Sent from my DROID DNA


would you please try Koush's abdroid tether ap found in rom manager? Very reliable and root isnt really necessary but I know it bypasses the system wifiAP...


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> isn't fox-fi more for moto phones that's not rooted??
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


I haven't rooted yet.

Sent from my DROID DNA


----------



## jodeci888 (Jul 4, 2012)

ApexPredation said:


> I'm sure there will be a 32gb or 64gb out real soon
> 
> Sent from my DROID DNA


I think REAL soon.... that's the only reason I didn't preorder one.


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok here is a screenshot of above average use, 100% screen brightness, instant dropbox uploads on and recorded a couple performances of a local band in full resolution, all in an area that I am lucky to have 2 bars 3G. The WiFi was on for a while but not connected to one. I have about 20% left. I will do another screen shot with the normal use in a strong 4G area later in the week. 








Sent from my DROID DNA


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is today's more normal use screen shot still over 50% left.








Sent from my DROID DNA


----------



## starscream (Dec 2, 2011)

ApexPredation said:


> Here is today's more normal use screen shot still over 50% left.
> View attachment 34669
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID DNA


This makes me happy  I've been trying to decide if I want the DNA or if I'm going to jump ship over to T-mobile and get a nexus 4.. Now that I know the battery life is MUCH better than what I'm used to (HTC Thunderbolt) and knowing that a 10 second hold on the power button works like a "battery pull" I was a little worried about not being able to force a reboot.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

starscream said:


> This makes me happy  I've been trying to decide if I want the DNA or if I'm going to jump ship over to T-mobile and get a nexus 4.. Now that I know the battery life is MUCH better than what I'm used to (HTC Thunderbolt) and knowing that a 10 second hold on the power button works like a "battery pull" I was a little worried about not being able to force a reboot.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


yeah that's good to know. I was wondering how to do a forced reset as well.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------

